# Barber Pole Worms and Goats



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

zzzzz


----------



## reede (May 17, 2010)

AU Grazer lespedeza is a natural anthelmintic for barber pole worms.

http://www2.luresext.edu/goats/library/min2005-2.html


----------

